# Problem with my home theatre system



## Poly (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello everyone,This is my first posting here and hope this is the place to ask.

Anyway,I am having problem and that is sometimes I get signal noise like 1kHz tone while playback on DVD or watching TV.What kind of trouble I am having? Do you have any idea? I checked my connections over and over but I couldn't get rid of this signal noise coming from speakers.

By the way,My amplifier is yamaha (JX-V463) and my speakers are Jamo (S506HCS3).I just want to know what could be the possibilities that cause it.

Thanks for your help...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

A full list of all your equipment would help in trying to figure out what the issue is.


----------



## Poly (Nov 15, 2009)

In addition to the list above that I wrote,I've got Samsung LCD 5 series Display and Toshiba DVD player.That's all what I've got.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Do you have a cable box or are you using an aerial for TV reception?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

How loud is the sound?
Has it "always" happened or did it start recently?

There might be something wrong with your receiver.

I'd suggest leaving the receiver on for several hours. Turn off the input devices (dvd player and TV). If the sound happens by itself, that would certainly point to the receiver having a problem.


----------



## Poly (Nov 15, 2009)

Mike P,

I am using very cheap decoder with satellite dish for tv but that was not my choice.It's part of a promotion and membership.

selden,

Sound is not frying ear.Kind of normal listening level,that's what my ears say.It happens mostly in the middle of a DVD movie,or after I open TV channel,mostly 20-30 minutes later,even if I close all the system and reopen,it keeps sounding...

What about fuse box ? After I close and reopen it,yes,it is done but temporarily.It happens and happens again after a while.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It should be a process of elimination to narrow down where the problem is. Disconnect the satellite from the TV and play a DVD, see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Poly (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello,I couldn't reply cause I had bad bad day,started in studio but ended in hospital,anyway...

As you said Mike P, I'll try every possibility to fix the problem and let you know.Thanks for your interest.


----------

